# Is there a better $400 59cc saw than an Echo CS-590?



## ANewSawyer (Apr 26, 2015)

Not trying to start a fight but it is an honest question from someone who wants a bigger saw. I know, the 590 isn't the most powerful 59cc saw nor the shiniest in the stable. But it can cut big wood for a small price, some changes are necessary though. I want to clear some trees around my place but I don't heat with firewood. So a giant pro saw would be nice, but I might not use it after I get my trees cut. I hear a 590 is supposed to respond well to a muffler mod. And a lot of people around here like their 590s. What says you guys? Thanks!

The Criteria For What I am Doing:

Small felling and bucking. Definitely nothing bigger than 40". I need to take some measurements and see what the diameter of the trees are that I am felling. No large timber just weed trees that have been left to grow for 20 years.

I would like it to be able to bore cut. I would probably change the stock bar and chain to something else more common. 

I believe the 590 shares a chassis with the 620 and would accept a full wrap handle from a 620, if I needed it.

Has dogs. Good way to kill a saw with dull chains. I keep my chains sharp.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 26, 2015)

The 590 is about it unles you buy a used stihl 036/ms360.the 590/600 does respond well to a muffler mod.a more common setup for a bar and chain setup would be a large mount husky bar and more common 72 dl chain.


----------



## CR888 (Apr 26, 2015)

Buy a 590 and don't look back. Another thing to consider would be a second hand ms361/562xp/555/6400. All good saws but the 562 is prone to carb issues. Anyone who owns a 590 is more than happy with them. Just if you get a 590 be sure to remove the little red tabs by removing them and filing/grinding them off so you have a safe tuneable carb. l would do this as soon as you get it so your ready for a proper good break in.


----------



## cobey (Apr 27, 2015)

Nothing better New for $400 
Adam (johnsered racket) had a new Redmax 7000 (70cc)
He said it could be had for $550 ish you might pm him 
I ran it at the Iowa gtg Saturday , it runs good


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 27, 2015)

i noticed a new in box 359 husky at the local dealer has 425$ on it a penny less wont touch it


----------



## Storm56 (Apr 27, 2015)

Buy the Echo 590 and never look back, it will serve your needs well and save you enough to buy some safety gear to boot!


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> i noticed a new in box 359 husky at the local dealer has 425$ on it a penny less wont touch it


That would be a sweet deal.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> i noticed a new in box 359 husky at the local dealer has 425$ on it a penny less wont touch it


Buy it and dont think twice. Thats a great deal IMO for an all around saw.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 27, 2015)

I am supposed to be leaving for work. Instead I am typing...

I hear what you are saying about the bar. I guess a standard husky 20" bar would work. Maybe I could get the dealer to sell the 590 to me without the bar. What pitch bar does it come with? I want to say it is 3/ths. If it is 3/8ths, I THINK husqvarna makes a roller guide for it... And I would be putting a husky bar on it anyway...


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeap 3/8 pitch. 50 gauge


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh with mounting a husky bar you may have to drill the oil holes out a bit.i'm running a husky bar on my 600p and it seems to be oiling but not enough.been meaning to work on it but just havent had time.


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 27, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> The 590 is about it unles you buy a used stihl 036/ms360.the 590/600 does respond well to a muffler mod.a more common setup for a bar and chain setup would be a large mount husky bar and more common 72 dl chain.



+1 I have the Timberwolf and 620P. Both nice saws but using either on 40" trees may be pushing it.


----------



## Chris-PA (Apr 27, 2015)

Define "better". Apparently it is a strong well made saw with good power. It's cheap because it's lacking in engine technology, and it is common in most industries to move out the old tech stuff at a discount. Echo is now bringing out strato engined saws (550P) so it will be interesting to see what happens with the older designs. If none of that matters to you than the 590 is better.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Definitely a good saw for the money. But I'd rather have a 357xp/359 or 562xp/555.


----------



## MillerModSaws (Apr 27, 2015)

How about a dolmar 6100? With 20" b&c is $535 + S&PP.


----------



## WSE (Apr 27, 2015)

NO


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 27, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> Define "better". Apparently it is a strong well made saw with good power. It's cheap because it's lacking in engine technology, and it is common in most industries to move out the old tech stuff at a discount. Echo is now bringing out strato engined saws (550P) so it will be interesting to see what happens with the older designs. If none of that matters to you than the 590 is better.



The CS550p has been out for several years and most likely Echo's worst sell. Quite a few new models have come out since the 550 all with no strato. Steve


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 27, 2015)

Andyshine made this video of his muffler modded 590 cutting as fast as his ported MS 361.

For $400 i'd say its the best bang for your buck in the 60cc class.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 27, 2015)

mountainlake said:


> The CS550p has been out for several years and most likely Echo's worst sell. Quite a few new models have come out since the 550 all with no strato. Steve


Yeap looks like on my limited knowledge of saw economics if they were going to carry on with strato charging it would have made more sense to bump the cs500 down to the cs490 discontinued the cs500 and came up with something strato charged to take its place along side of the cs550.but would have really not made much sense since both the cs500 and 550 are so close in size.the way i see it if they were going to carry on with strato they would be in full force doing so.i'm thinking they will carry on with cat mufflers and restrictions as long as they can.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Apr 27, 2015)

Is this a clamshell or pro series?


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cs500 and 490 are pro series non clamshell.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 27, 2015)

Don't get me wrong i like what echo is doin but have a bunch of similar sized saws grouped together and a big gap between 60cc-80cc and 120cc.although anything past 80cc is non existent in the usa. they must see niches where no one else can see??????


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 27, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> The 590 is about it unles you buy a used stihl 036/ms360.the 590/600 does respond well to a muffler mod.a more common setup for a bar and chain setup would be a large mount husky bar and more common 72 dl chain.



Stihl makes good product but I can't get past the dealer only support.



cedarshark said:


> +1 I have the Timberwolf and 620P. Both nice saws but using either on 40" trees may be pushing it.



I doubt that I have any 40 inch trees that need cut. More of a thinking out loud. The way I look at it, this would be a good saw for a novice to high power saws. If I burn it up, it isn't $800.



WSE said:


> NO



Can to elaborate on that, please?



KenJax Tree said:


> Andyshine made this video of his muffler modded 590 cutting as fast as his ported MS 361.
> 
> For $400 i'd say its the best bang for your buck in the 60cc class.




I saw, no pun intended, that video. I wondered if the 590 was ported or not. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cobey (Apr 27, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Oh with mounting a husky bar you may have to drill the oil holes out a bit.i'm running a husky bar on my 600p and it seems to be oiling but not enough.been meaning to work on it but just havent had time.


A large mount husky works good, oil holes line up if you use a 5/16
To 3/8 adapter so the bar slot isn't so loose


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 27, 2015)

This is like what you are talking about right?

http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...Adaptors/Stihl-to-Husky-Bar-Adaptor-Plate.axd


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 27, 2015)

ANewSawyer said:


> Stihl makes good product but I can't get past the dealer only support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he only did a muffler mod and pulled the limiters on the carb.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 27, 2015)

You might be able to buy a used Stihl MS361 for about $500. But it probably won't look like this one::





Displacement = 59cc.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 27, 2015)

yeah and when it needs parts you can only go to a dealer because stihl is just like john deere.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 27, 2015)

cobey said:


> A large mount husky works good, oil holes line up if you use a 5/16
> To 3/8 adapter so the bar slot isn't so loose


Can you show us where to get those?thought my husky bar fit snug enough.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 27, 2015)

i swiped the bar from a locked up poulan 306a its direct fit.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 27, 2015)

If I were to buy used, I would get the 372 xp that is sitting at my local pawn shop. Well, it was there last week anyway. It has $500 on it. Surely I could get it cheaper. Don't ask about condition though. The air filter is covered in saw dust but carb throat is clean. Muffler is super rusty but that to be expected as it looks like the older model. * Oh and the part of the filter cover that goes over the spark plug is melted through and bubled up. Wonder what would cause that?* Chain is at or less than 25% of cutter life left. Overall, if I bought the used 372xp, it would be drained and shipped off. For a rebuild and porting.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 27, 2015)

ANewSawyer said:


> I am supposed to be leaving for work. Instead I am typing...
> 
> I hear what you are saying about the bar. I guess a standard husky 20" bar would work. Maybe I could get the dealer to sell the 590 to me without the bar. What pitch bar does it come with? I want to say it is 3/ths. If it is 3/8ths, I THINK husqvarna makes a roller guide for it... And I would be putting a husky bar on it anyway...


Son did you hit your head??? so you are going to spend 400.00+ with tax on an echo, (They are good saws but a tad heavy) then turn around and spend another 100 almost for a husky bar and 72GL chain????? by the way I see it you could snap up the NIB 359 husky that someone mentioned,, and Id bet it comes w/a husky bar/chain and be done!!!!!!


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Apr 27, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> Son did you hit your head??? so you are going to spend 400.00+ with tax on an echo, (They are good saws) then turn around and spend another 100 almost for a husky bar and 72GL chain????? by the way I see it you could snap up the NIB 359 husky that someone mentioned,, and Id bet it comes w/a husky bar and be done!!!!!!




^^^THIS!^^^

Get that 359! It's a steal at $425!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> yeah and when it needs parts you can only go to a dealer because stihl is just like john deere.


Perhaps but you have to admit one thing. I hit the 59cc requirement of this thread title right on the head. How many saws out there have engines with exactly 59cc displacement?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 27, 2015)

not many but my little 590 has 59cc


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 27, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> Son did you hit your head??? so you are going to spend 400.00+ with tax on an echo, (They are good saws but a tad heavy) then turn around and spend another 100 almost for a husky bar and 72GL chain????? by the way I see it you could snap up the NIB 359 husky that someone mentioned,, and Id bet it comes w/a husky bar/chain and be done!!!!!!


im getting the 359 haha its only 10 miles from me.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 27, 2015)

That's why I wasn't thinking about the 359. Because I figured it was already spoken for. If it isn't spoken for, somebody let me know!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry To OP,,, I was confused!!!!




jakewells said:


> im getting the 359 haha its only 10 miles from me.


I don't blame ya!!! I thought you were just being nice and was gonna pick it up for him!!!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 27, 2015)

he has a new in box 1997 55 rancher but he wont sell it along with a 345 and a 357xp he just wont give in.
he said come back in 10 yrs on those.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 27, 2015)

ANewSawyer said:


> That's why I wasn't thinking about the 359. Because I figured it was already spoken for. If it isn't spoken for, somebody let me know!


Check your messages


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 27, 2015)

all this talk about a 400$ 59 cc chainsaw has me brain thinking the world needs a 400$ 59cc weedeater.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 27, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> Son did you hit your head??? so you are going to spend 400.00+ with tax on an echo, (They are good saws but a tad heavy) then turn around and spend another 100 almost for a husky bar and 72GL chain????? by the way I see it you could snap up the NIB 359 husky that someone mentioned,, and Id bet it comes w/a husky bar/chain and be done!!!!!!



^^^ This!!!


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Apr 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> he has a new in box 1997 55 rancher but he wont sell it along with a 345 _*and a 357xp he just wont give in.*_
> he said come back in 10 yrs on those.



You better find out what will loosen his grip on that 357! 

Hard to beat a 357 for a 60cc class saw without jumping into AT models...


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 27, 2015)

The Echo 590 just piqued my interest because I am always looking for a good deal. I see part of why the 590 is a good deal is because they really cheap out on the bar. Considering the bar, I am not how sure of a good deal the 590 is. I mean, for the casual user, it can't be beat. But if I use it a year and kill the bar, would I have been better off spending the ~$200 more for a nicer saw with better bar? IDK. This requires thinking and I don't like to think this late at night. LOL!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 27, 2015)

That bar will last long than you think.


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 27, 2015)

My 590 throws plenty of oil. Other than a little paint gone, the bar/chain are fine. Don't sell it short.


----------



## cobey (Apr 27, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Can you show us where to get those?thought my husky bar fit snug enough.


If you pm me your phone number I can send you a phone pic.
The ones I use were made of 5/16 inside diameter steel hydraulic line 
3/8 outside .just as thick as the bar or a little thinner. I had Dedurr in side, and sand the outside.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 27, 2015)

echo must of copied the oiler design from poulan because it is a exxon valdex oiler


----------



## cobey (Apr 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> echo must of copied the oiler design from poulan because it is a exxon valdex oiler


I oil a 24" on mine ...... I turned it down with shorter bars


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 27, 2015)

i got a 24'' with half skip stihl chisel chain


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 28, 2015)

Chirs and Cedershark, thanks for the info on the bar. Prolly for someone who runs their saw every day, the bar wouldn't last. A Husky roller guide should fit that bar, depending on what chain it comes with.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 28, 2015)

The echo bars are made by oregon.you always substitute the stock bar with an old poulan,mcculloch,tanaka,etc branded bar.


----------



## jrider (Apr 28, 2015)

I was in my local small engine repair shop last summer talking to them about the saws they carry - echo and redmax. I had a husky and a stihl and was happy with both but my husky (365) was getting tired. Upon asking about the echos the guy hands me his personal 59cc (virtually brand new) and said go cut with it for the day. I was very impressed and when I returned it, I purchased the echo 8000 - 80cc. I've cut around 80 cords with it so far and couldn't be happier with it. I think you will be very happy with the 59cc


----------



## Termite (Apr 28, 2015)

I bought my 365xt new for $550 from a sponsor about 6 months ago. I think it is a lot of saw for the money.


----------



## BGE541 (Jun 1, 2015)

FWIW I have a '12 CS-600P (basically a new 590) We feed it fresh gas and a decent chain but hammer on that thing... tank after tank in big oak all day with a 27" bar.. it WONT DIE. I set out one day with 7-8 big oaks, all 30" in diam... my goal was to buck it as fast as possible, with limited time for bar oil/fuel to see if I could kill it (cause who wouldnt want a 620 and a blown 600 for a project?) Well... didnt even blink, still going here 3 years later, zero issues, never even replaced the air cleaner, or anything for that matter.


----------



## jughead500 (Jun 1, 2015)

Can't wait to get better enough to give the 600 another whirl to feed my new woodsplitter.i have at least 3 big oaks that have been given to me in the past few months.


----------



## BGE541 (Jun 1, 2015)

MUFFLER MOD Yes, I am yelling


----------



## Grateful11 (Oct 15, 2015)

ANewSawyer said:


> The Echo 590 just piqued my interest because I am always looking for a good deal. I see part of why the 590 is a good deal is because they really cheap out on the bar. Considering the bar, I am not how sure of a good deal the 590 is. I mean, for the casual user, it can't be beat. But if I use it a year and kill the bar, would I have been better off spending the ~$200 more for a nicer saw with better bar? IDK. This requires thinking and I don't like to think this late at night. LOL!



My son picked up a new CS-590 2 weeks ago when the local dealer was running 20% off all Echo handheld stuff. They swapped out the 20" bar for a 24" and the price was $330. He asked what an additional 24" bar was if he just kept the 20" on it and they said $84. So I told him to just go with 24" and he could pick up a 20" later on a lot cheaper than what they were selling them for. I swear I believe the 24" bar is a Power Match bar, it has a changeable tip and a taller profile than the 20" bar the saw was suppose to come with. It's painted black and has Echo on it so I'll have to try and crossover the Echo number to see if it's a Pro-Lite or a Power Match or what.


----------



## WSE (Oct 15, 2015)

All Echo bars with replaceable tips are oregon powermatch bars. The 590s come standard with either an 18 or 20 inch pro lite. A 24 inch bar is asking a little much of a 590. It will do it but not with much authority.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Oct 15, 2015)

Used home depot makita aka dolmar for 250 for the win alex


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 15, 2015)

I still don't think there is a better $400 saw than the cs-590. But I have been mighty tempted by a Dolmar 6400 from FordF150. But I haven't refurbished the Craftsman 3.7/poulan 3700 which I bought. It needs at least a carb build but could probably do with a total rebuild.


----------



## Grateful11 (Oct 16, 2015)

WSE said:


> All Echo bars with replaceable tips are oregon powermatch bars. The 590s come standard with either an 18 or 20 inch pro lite. A 24 inch bar is asking a little much of a 590. It will do it but not with much authority.



Fully aware of the 24" being a bit of stretch but there's really big trees down here right now, one that's 54" across and it was cut off 6' up. He's not trying to set any speed records or anything. That's why we were trying work it out to get both but a 20" Echo bar from the dealer was $74. and the 24" was $84 and I thought the 20" looked like a pretty cheap bar, something that can bought for much less. I don't see him leaving the 24" on it a lot. I thought was pretty nice deal to get the 24" for $10 more than the 20". Hard to turn down a decently rated 60cc saw for $330.

That's good to know on the 24" bar, I figured it might be a Powermatch. Thanks.

We did sink it into some 28" Sweet Gum the other day just messing around and it did quite well but I think it might need a skip tooth chain for the 24", it chattered just a bit when cutting the full length of the bar.


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 16, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> Used home depot makita aka dolmar for 250 for the win alex



That's what I did, a Makita 6421 from Home Depot via a pawnshop, for $230.00 out the door.

But.............

for someone wanting a brand new saw, the CS-590 is the deal to beat.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Feb 3, 2017)

old thread--lol


----------



## Wow (Jan 20, 2018)

cedarshark said:


> My 590 throws plenty of oil. Other than a little paint gone, the bar/chain are fine. Don't sell it short.


I bought my CS 590 Timberwolf in 2015 and if my old memory serves it was $299.00 plus tax at the time. I looked for the receipt. Can't verify that yet but feel pretty sure it's correct. Bought a case, dealer special $20 bucks, and couple files. I had sold an old 380 Poulan Pro for 295 dollars and spent about another 100 tax, case, all in all to get a new saw. I run a 24 inch bar most times on the 590. I do have a 28? Bar and full chisel chain to use for big trees up to about 48inches. Use an 029 Sthil ,20 inch bar for mid-sized work and most time first saw out. My brother was cutting alongside me with a Sthil 391, 20 inch bar as we blocked firewood. The stock 590 Echo with my biggest bar and chain blocked that oak right along the 391 Sthil cut for cut. I could tell he was racing me so I laid it on the tree. My brother was shocked at how well my 590 cut. So far the 590 has done everything I've ask of it and I've not even touched the muffler. That stock 20 inch bar and chain is fine but used seldom. Don't throw it away. A 24 inch bar with an aggressive chain works well on the 590 for daily use. It plunge cuts fine also. My complaint with the saw is the Spur gear drive. To replace that with Rim drive is expensive. However when the Spur drive wears out I'll replace with a rim drive. My baby brother has an Echo 600? P, maybe. Not sure just what. He loves it and it came with rim drive, metal handle etc. My 590 oils my chains well and my oiler is adjusted way out. I figure oil is cheaper than bar and chain. The key is very sharp chains adjusted properly. I sharpen my own chains, and Ia NEVER ride a saw. If its not cutting and we're to start smoking I'd shut it down and find out what was wrong. My saws cut at their own speed without dogging them. Rushing a saw past the proper cutting speed of the chain damages them and is dangerous for the operator too. I'd buy a 590 for 350 +/- bucks again but not sure I'd pay more. Shop around for a better deal on a Sthil maybe pay a bit more for a Sthil. Also comparing an old Sthil 029 to the 590 Timberwolf really is fair since the 590 has a bigger motor. The 029 is even smaller than an MS290.


----------



## motoguy (Apr 3, 2018)

Is the cs-620p for $550 a better value than the 490 for $400?


----------



## Wow (Apr 3, 2018)

motoguy said:


> Is the cs-620p for $550 a better value than the 490 for $400?


Here on the farm,. I need a big saw once in a while but not everyday. The 590 does fill the bill. But for many trees the 490 gets used almost daily. My brother bought the 620p or whatever it is and I think he wasted money. The difference is not much unless you need a big saw everyday. My thinking is 2 saws are needed. The 490 and when needed the 590. I like them both. Both are stock. A few huge trees called for a 28 inch bar and with a sharp chain my 590 did a good job pulling a full chisel chain. I paid nearly 100 dollars for the bigger bar and chain from my dealer. Good sharp chain makes a big difference. Even new chains should be hit with a file. Good luck.


----------



## fulladirt (Apr 3, 2018)

I see brand new 590's on ebay for right around $300 sometimes. Geez there's no better deal that I know of for this quality of saw. 
Mine is all stock too haven't touched a thing, 20" bar, it's a farm/firewood saw about 5-6yrs old. If it ever got run over flat I'd get another.


----------



## motoguy (Apr 3, 2018)

Well, I just placed an order for a 620PW, so we'll see how it goes. Hopefully it'll be the first and last 60cc saw I need to buy.


----------



## Marley5 (Apr 3, 2018)

Well all the Echo saws are pretty much.....bang for the buck saws.
I imagine there prices will rise as they're followers increase.


----------



## Wow (Apr 3, 2018)

Marley5 said:


> Well all the Echo saws are pretty much.....bang for the buck saws.
> I imagine there prices will rise as they're followers increase.


I have 3 Sthil chainsaws and bought 3 Echo's . Seldom do I touch a Sthil. Today I dropped a 20 inch back leaner and used my Echo 490 for felling, limbing, and Bucking. A few weeks ago I put my biggest bar on the Echo 590 and felled a 48 inch sweet gum. I used the Sthil 029 for bucking most of it but limbed with the Echo 490. In my opinion the two saws most important own are Echo 590/490. The Sthil 026 is a great little saw but I can't see any real difference in those two saws. I'd recommend Echo 590/490 to my brother. In fact I did. He has the Echo 620p and in my mind he just paid more for what he could have had in the 590. His saw isn't doing anything my 590 can't do. But, he uses his saw only a few times a year. Now, IF, I were not 70 years old just maybe I'd want a bigger, big saw. Recently passed on a Sthil 056. Good buy but not for me. I love my Echo's. The cs 310 is simply to small for me. It never gets used. The 490 does everything the 310 can do and does it much faster. Biggest waste of money buying a cs310. Good luck.


----------



## motoguy (Apr 3, 2018)

I just purchased a cs-620pw and cs-501p. Probably a "waste" on me, compared to the 490/590, but I should have a solid setup. I have 4 Stihl 028 Supers I plan on selling to offset the cost. I'm not a saw enthusiast or a collector... I just want a good value and durability. And running saws vs projects (3 of the 028S).

620, 501, and my ever faithful 42cc Walmart Poulan Pro. I should be set for my firewood needs.


----------



## Marley5 (Apr 3, 2018)

Wow said:


> I have 3 Sthil chainsaws and bought 3 Echo's . Seldom do I touch a Sthil. Today I dropped a 20 inch back leaner and used my Echo 490 for felling, limbing, and Bucking. A few weeks ago I put my biggest bar on the Echo 590 and felled a 48 inch sweet gum. I used the Sthil 029 for bucking most of it but limbed with the Echo 490. In my opinion the two saws most important own are Echo 590/490. The Sthil 026 is a great little saw but I can't see any real difference in those two saws. I'd recommend Echo 590/490 to my brother. In fact I did. He has the Echo 620p and in my mind he just paid more for what he could have had in the 590. His saw isn't doing anything my 590 can't do. But, he uses his saw only a few times a year. Now, IF, I were not 70 years old just maybe I'd want a bigger, big saw. Recently passed on a Sthil 056. Good buy but not for me. I love my Echo's. The cs 310 is simply to small for me. It never gets used. The 490 does everything the 310 can do and does it much faster. Biggest waste of money buying a cs310. Good luck.



I'm considerably younger than you at 57 but 100% agree.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Apr 3, 2018)

To answer the thread title, no.


----------



## James Miller (Apr 4, 2018)

motoguy said:


> I just purchased a cs-620pw and cs-501p. Probably a "waste" on me, compared to the 490/590, but I should have a solid setup. I have 4 Stihl 028 Supers I plan on selling to offset the cost. I'm not a saw enthusiast or a collector... I just want a good value and durability. And running saws vs projects (3 of the 028S).
> 
> 620, 501, and my ever faithful 42cc Walmart Poulan Pro. I should be set for my firewood needs.


The 620/501 pairing is a good setup. I'd like to try a 501 see if it makes me want to sell my 490 and put the money towards one.


----------



## Eric howes (Apr 4, 2018)

I would say buy used, if it is something that's only going to be used for 1 project then buy used. You can get a nice used saw for 350-450 bucks and then be able to get that back out of it. Looks for a 357/359 husky, maybe even a 262. If you shop for a used one long enough you will come across a good deal.


----------



## tdiguy (Apr 11, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> To answer the thread title, no.


 If you narrow your search enough there is only one answer. Are they a great deal for the price, yes. I have a Makita ea5001 that i got a great deal on, and it's very competitive with my 600p. A lot closer than it should be for 10cc less. Especially cosidering the 600p has had the defector trimmed and it's been carb swapped with an hda-324. The 5001 is a runner though. Comparing it to a dcs5121 may be interesting.


----------



## tdiguy (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh and for $400 let me know where you live, i have a nib cs590 that i would sell for less than that.


----------



## Ed Crawford (Apr 11, 2018)

I bought a 2258 Jonsered brand new for $400. It's just because they're closing the Jonsered line out though.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Apr 11, 2018)

tdiguy said:


> Oh and for $400 let me know where you live, i have a nib cs590 that i would sell for less than that.


Wish you didn’t live in Iowa.


----------



## tdiguy (Apr 11, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> Wish you didn’t live in Iowa.


 Yeah shipping.... Not sure how much that would be though.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Apr 11, 2018)

The way my luck goes shipping saws about $40-$50.


----------



## tdiguy (Apr 11, 2018)

Then it still ends up being what they bring on ebay.


----------



## PoulanInPA (Apr 11, 2018)

I am very happy with my CS-590. Stock chain and bar, ported and tuned. If I had to own one saw, as a non-professional, it would be a 590, though I may end up buying an aluminum handle to replace the plastic one. It seems a lot of professionals have also come around to ECHO saws and use them daily. Here's a pretty unexciting video of me bucking up some sassafras that fell with the 590. https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=8rqXMyoX1b8


----------



## hayboy (Apr 11, 2018)

Chris-PA said:


> Define "better". Apparently it is a strong well made saw with good power. It's cheap because it's lacking in engine technology, and it is common in most industries to move out the old tech stuff at a discount. Echo is now bringing out strato engined saws (550P) so it will be interesting to see what happens with the older designs. If none of that matters to you than the 590 is better.



What is strato engine? Always a lot of talk about a 590 but not so much about my 550P, which I love. My saw is about 3/4 yrs old, guessing?


----------



## holeycow (Apr 12, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> To answer the thread title, no.



Not brand-new, that’s for sure.

They list at about 600.00 in Canada though, and that changes things as that is a price where there are some options.


----------



## Rfrederickson (May 14, 2018)

I bought the saw from tdiguy. MN was close enough for cheap shipping. Shipped it right away, packaged with care. Got it out for the first time today. It was shocking. I grew up on a farm in southern Minnesota, so I've cut lots of wood. But this was on another level. It would cut faster than I could if I would let it. Very impressed. An echo fan is born.


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 14, 2018)

Going back to the original post -- maybe a good running Stihl MS 361 would answer the question. Another possibility is a Husky 357. However, to find either that run well for less than $400 may be difficult.


----------



## PoulanInPA (May 15, 2018)

The title of the post should be "Is there a better NEW $400 59 cc saw?". The answer is probably not.


----------



## tdiguy (May 16, 2018)

PoulanInPA said:


> The title of the post should be "Is there a better NEW $400 59 cc saw?". The answer is probably not.


 Or is there another one, i think it's probably the only one that fits the description.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 16, 2018)

There are lots of better saws in that price range and size but you might have to consider a used saw....haven't seen any new ones better than the Echo..


----------



## tdiguy (May 16, 2018)

I agree, just not new ones.


----------



## motoguy (May 16, 2018)

a. palmer jr. said:


> There are lots of better saws in that price range and size but you might have to consider a used saw....haven't seen any new ones better than the Echo..


Yes, but that's kind of a pointless comparison. Once you're talking used, it's a whole different game, and not repeatable. Local availability of equipment, motivation level of seller, negotiation ability of buyer, condition, etc.

Discussing new saws in a given price range keeps things standardized. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug H (May 10, 2022)

ANewSawyer said:


> Not trying to start a fight but it is an honest question from someone who wants a bigger saw. I know, the 590 isn't the most powerful 59cc saw nor the shiniest in the stable. But it can cut big wood for a small price, some changes are necessary though. I want to clear some trees around my place but I don't heat with firewood. So a giant pro saw would be nice, but I might not use it after I get my trees cut. I hear a 590 is supposed to respond well to a muffler mod. And a lot of people around here like their 590s. What says you guys? Thanks!
> 
> The Criteria For What I am Doing:
> 
> ...


----------



## Doug H (May 10, 2022)

You know Echo saws are well built and dependable because they are the only chainsaw that comes with a 5 YEAR warranty for residential users. I've had my CS 590 for 3 years with absolutely NO problems. I use 89 octane gas with 10% ethanol max. with 50/1 Walmart 2 cycle oil. It always starts with one pull on full choke and one on half choke. Cuts like crazy with the original chain. I ordered a clutch drum with a rim sprocket and needle bearing from Archer (Australia) for $24.98 with free 3 day shipping. I don't think I am allowed to post a link, but they're easy to find on the net. Haven't got them yet, but they should be good quality. I have an Archer bar and chain on my Husky 444se that's held up well, so I assume the drum and rim sprocket will also.


----------



## Wow (May 11, 2022)

In 2015 I was eady for a New 60cc saw. I was doing tree work and needed a good saw. I Albany swore by Sthil my two brothers all had Sthil also..BUT being the one that is bravest I said, I"m going to buy a cs590 Echo..So.. I did.. I put a 28 inch bar and good chain on it. My brother had a almost new very sharp Chain on his 60cc Stihl with a 20 inch bar..
I dropped a huge oak and together we began bucking. cut for cut I worked beside him. I never got behind that Sthil and I started on the butt because my bar was long enough to barely go all way through. He had started half way up..We finished at the same time. He was SHOCKED and came over and examined my Echo..His assessment is. Well, it's got more plastic. BUT it cuts as well as my saw, now we will have to see what time does to your saw...This is 2022 and BOTH saws are still cutting well.. His 1500 dollar saw has NOT out lasted nor out cut my 399 dollar saw..I had sold my old saw for 200 so I was out only 200 when I got my Echo..Since them I've bought 3 more Echo saws..I love them..IMHO, Echo is the best saw for the money.. The ONLY problem i've had was the Dealer I used who cold care less.. The cs352 had a plastic chain catcher that broke off less than 2 hours into use..I know it was defective and it's a 10/20 dollar fix.. He simply wanted to charge over 30 bucks to fix the saw and said Plastic is NOT under warranty..Probably all of them might be like that.. NOT sure.. BUT...I'm TOLD (not sure if it's true) that the new 34 cc Echo does NOT have the cheap plastic chain catcher. Incidentally all these years later the cs352 has NEVER broken anything and works like new. IF I were going to buy another Chainsaw I'd be an Echo.. Bought from Home Depot since I have to be my own dealer and repair man.. If you enlarge the photo with the bar showing you can see the saw laying on the stump..blessings..


----------



## Iffykid (May 11, 2022)

Doug H said:


> You know Echo saws are well built and dependable because they are the only chainsaw that comes with a 5 YEAR warranty for residential users. I've had my CS 590 for 3 years with absolutely NO problems. I use 89 octane gas with 10% ethanol max. with 50/1 Walmart 2 cycle oil. It always starts with one pull on full choke and one on half choke. Cuts like crazy with the original chain. I ordered a clutch drum with a rim sprocket and needle bearing from Archer (Australia) for $24.98 with free 3 day shipping. I don't think I am allowed to post a link, but they're easy to find on the net. Haven't got them yet, but they should be good quality. I have an Archer bar and chain on my Husky 444se that's held up well, so I assume the drum and rim sprocket will also.


3yrs no problems cuts like crazy with original chain?


----------



## sawfarmer (May 11, 2022)

Do your self a favor and buy the 620p or 620pw if you want the wrap handle .It is well worth the little extra for a much better equipped saw.


BWS-LLC said:


> Is this a clamshell or pro series?


----------



## Wow (May 12, 2022)

There are 3 of us brothers..All were Sthil guys..I'm the oldest..My One brother is a Sthil guy.. Back in 2015 baby brother decided to try Echo..He bought the 620..The difference in price back then was not a lot BUT the main think I DID NOT LIKE about the cs590 was the spur Drive. I put a Rim drum and Rim drive and professional bar and chain and We could not see a difference in the cut..He's younger than me..I'm 75 and still work some..He gifted his saw to his son who promptly put it in Storage..It might get used once a year..In my Opinion he did not use the saw enough to warranty the extra money.. BUT that's his money not mine..
A spur drive plastic handles and no need for a wrap handle IF you use it no more than 20 or 30 hours a year.. Professional guys who pack a saw and a lunch everyday need a bigger horse to ride but my pony does me well.. Everything is about NEED and USE.. at my age my little sail boat is all I need..IF I was 40 again I'd want a 30/40 foot boat..I gave my Piano to the church.. I kept my guitar..I fish seldom and sail seldom and my life has changed..SO.. we all must fit the shoes on our own feet. No man can tell you what is best for you.. You can watch the dance floor and see for yourself if you like the band..Good luck with your choices because IN the END you will get what YOU want or what YOU can afford..Be blessed..


----------



## lobo9er (May 12, 2022)

460 Rancher isn't an option?


----------

